# youtube videos/channels?



## Wquon

i know there are ALOT of vids & channels out there. my peronal favorites are;
analyticalsurvival
zombietactics
southernprepper1
nutnfancy
mainprepper
packrat556
peaksurvival

mhcfoodpantry is nice also.

so forumers what say ye, what are some videos & channels that you consider staples of information?


----------



## Leon

Wquon said:


> i know there are ALOT of vids & channels out there. my peronal favorites are;
> analyticalsurvival
> zombietactics
> southernprepper1
> nutnfancy
> mainprepper
> packrat556
> peaksurvival
> 
> mhcfoodpantry is nice also.
> 
> so forumers what say ye, what are some videos & channels that you consider staples of information?


I'm friends with Analyticalsurvival, he's the real deal and has a lot of skills and knowledge because he's been there, lived through that.

Zombietactics- yeah, can't stand the guy. He's basically a soccer dad living in california who tries to over intellectualize everything and acts as if he's ever been out in the thick of it or even camping for that matter which he knows he hasn't.

Southernprepper1 - yeah, the real deal. Knows his stuff.

Nutnfancy - OK here's where I get ugly. Nuttn is a liar, a pretender and a fake. He was never in the forces, everything he does is for youtube revenue. He figured out like some folks did when adsense came out that he stood to make a buck because he knew a way to cheat the system and get himself paid. He buys bulk subs off shady websites and has a small group of professional youtube trolls that do his bidding. He once went against a fellow host of mine and I investigated this douche thoroughly. He's definitely nobody me and mine care for, including Analytic survival. He can babble about a pocket knife for near an hour, but his setup is completely false and his 'tactical' training will get you killed. Definitely a loser.

mainprepper is ok, nice fellah.

don't know the other two but I will point a few more fingers while I'm on it:

Lowbuckprepper - this is another one of these douche bags that figured out early on from nuttinfancy that he could stand to make a buck with youtube followers. He's a likable bastard don't get me wrong, he just doesn't know much about survival OR prepping and shouldn't present himself as such, just like his pal Socalprepper. All he does is sit and smoke cigarettes in his garage near a toolbox and maybe talk about concepts he's new to. Lowbuck doesn't even get that far, he just talks out his ass and smokes cigarettes and drinks rum and coke while getting shot by nonlethal shotgun rounds or burning himself. Again, he's not an asshole per se, just a pretender. He's got nothing to offer me, I know that.

A guy I used to like was citysurvivalist but he's out making knives now, he took all his stuff down.

Dave Canterbury at the pathfinder school channel is a good dude with proven skills. We've talked several times.

Theroadwarrior is another pal, he knows his stuff and has a good mindset for prepping.

Misty from her channel about homesteading is possibly one of the most worldly women I know and does a hell of a lot of prepping stuff just as a daily thing.

Green dean from eattheweeds is back around, I love that guy. I could and have watched him for days.

That's just my two cents. I run my own channel and been around the prepping / survival thing for some time now.


----------



## Wquon

theres some names i havent heard before & will check them out. dave canterbury, i have ran across some of his vids & like his simple ideas about stuff. as far as zombie tactics go SOME of his vids do give ya somthin to wonder about, but as far as him prepping i agree with you. i discovered misty not to long ago & would love to do what she does. 
wow, didnt know all that about nutn tm for the heads up.
sounds like you have a good circle, id realy like to get one of my own but at moment it seems realy difficult to find people in my area. whats your channel and if you wouldent mind could i maybe pick your brain offline occasionaly?


----------



## Leon

Wquon said:


> theres some names i havent heard before & will check them out. dave canterbury, i have ran across some of his vids & like his simple ideas about stuff. as far as zombie tactics go SOME of his vids do give ya somthin to wonder about, but as far as him prepping i agree with you. i discovered misty not to long ago & would love to do what she does.
> sounds like you have a good circle, id realy like to get one of my own but at moment it seems realy difficult to find people in my area. whats your channel and if you wouldent mind could i maybe pick your brain offline occasionaly?


It's called the wealth around us. I never started it as a prepping channel but just to set to rest some of the fear I saw following the elections. To me it was just a public service thing, people don't know the stuff I was lucky enough to grow up doing like raising corn or homesteading or even salvaging materials to make useful stuff. Analytical survival, that's how we met he came by the channel and said hey, this is integral shit you're teaching good deal. My other buddies and I just sort of gravitated to each other's channels and I started hanging with the guys from here to NC, down in FL and over in AL. Me and Glockwork9 (guy who started the 5 items for zombie apocalypse tag) go hunting and hiking when we can. And you know, once your buddies start introducing you to theirs of course things snowball and next thing you know we're all in cahoots. My tagline at the end of most videos is "Thanks for watching, and always remember- _there's a wealth around you_" and that's my theme. There's everything you need all around you, if you think outside the box and use a little creativity the sky is the limit. I approach prepping and survival as a positive, fun thing but remain sensible about my approach. I'm not perfect or Rambo but I'm honest. And yes, feel very free to pick my brain on or offline that's why I'm here. :grin:

Here's one on the cookset I built for my BOB, I'm itching to use that puppy.





This is a real good example of my approach. Found some concrete chunks at the bug out location, made a fireplace and cooked a poboy. one man's dump is another man's hardware store.





Some wild edibles foraging in the backyard plantation


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

Thanks for the names of other great Youtubers, I have a lot more to go watch now!

FWIW I use Flashgot (FlashGot - Best Firefox Download Manager Integration - what is it? - InformAction) plugin for Firefox to download the longer videos and watch at a later time, usually at an increased speed. I find that it is very easy to keep up with the info at a 1.2x or 1.3x speed, and I can get in that many more videos. This is also a great way to store videos from Youtube just in case the net were to go down.

Also note that using flashgot DOES give them a view just like you were going to view it online, and sometimes (though I haven't personally verified this) will give them 2 views if you watch part of it on page and download.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Thanks for the list, I'll watch them over the weekend and check them out, I agree that a lot of preppers are blow hards but there are a few out there I haven't heard of.

My recent favorite is suspicious0bservers for sunspot data, I like his 3 or 4 minute daily summary.


----------



## Jim

Thanks for the list of youtube channels, some of them had some pretty good info others had me waiting to pull my hair out. I also study a lot of hand to had combatives tactics. My plan is to get out quietly and would rather not fire a weapon and draw attention with gunfire. Anyways a youtube channel I'd like to share is arcsselfdefense, I think he is a member here. He has some very good combatives video on there.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Another good site is the Patriot Nurse
ThePatriotNurse's channel - YouTube


----------



## bigdogbuc

MDPrepper; He's a doctor and really hits on being a low budget prepper. Really down to earth. But you never see his face. Just his hands and whatever he's reviewing. Really polite, replies to comments etc.
DEMCAD; Black guy out of Flint, MI. He hits on several topics (including politics) that directly surrounds SHTF. *Really smart* guy. Not a "Super Prepper" but he tries. Very enjoyable.
Outsidesurvivor; I just subscribed to him. Haven't had a lot of time to watch his stuff, but I really like what I've seen so far.

Of course, Maineprepper is pretty good. I used to subscribe to southernprepper1 but I just couldn't stand to listen to him talk. Too monotone, "I'm on valium" for me. As for many others, while they have good info, I'm just not into the hippy, granola eating, peace, love and doomsday approach.


----------



## Denver

Check out "Colin Noir" His concealed weapons vids are spot on.


----------



## Prepadoodle

If you want a REALLY in depth look at long range shooting, it's hard to beat TiborasaurusRex's "Sniper 101" series. In particular, the "Copper Equilibrium" vs "Clean Bore" episodes were new to me and make a lot of sense. The episodes on caliber selection, bullet selection, scope selection, and other equipment selection were all very comprehensive and well done, as are all his videos.

I don't know where this guy got his training, but watching him score a first round hit on a Coke can at over 1,000 yards convinced me... he's good.


----------



## bigdogbuc

I found another one that seems pretty good on You Tube; Misty Prepper. As long as you can get past the fact that them good folks from Tennessee bowl water instead of boil it. :-D


----------



## wheeler880

Here are soon good alternative media channels.

AMTV
AMTVmedia
AnAmericanWarningTV
StormCloudsGathering
Fabian4Liberty
RonPaulcc2012


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Well I hope you guys like this one! A must see for the upcoming economic collapse!
You cannot be fully prepared until you view this info.


----------



## Leon

bigdogbuc said:


> I found another one that seems pretty good on You Tube; Misty Prepper. As long as you can get past the fact that them good folks from Tennessee bowl water instead of boil it. :-D


I was always wondering what's with the bonnet, we've talked on several occasions she's a great lady. Then come to find out interestingly enough that her and mountainman (her husband) are Tennessee Mennonites. Real nice folks, their whole community is like the ideal prepper situation. They don't even say they are Mennonites, they just describe their church as "a plain church" where they pray on their knees. The women wear hair coverings. That's all they say. Talk about humble. But they got some serious prepping chops, out there prepping is called "every other day" and it's a way of life. They have solar going, guns ammo food and that's how they live. They seriously kick all our asses hands down. Misty has slimmed down to half her old size and looks great lately. I'm wanting to visit some time soon but I need a camper of something to go that far north.


----------

